# maximum time without applying for resident status



## kos (Mar 12, 2011)

I understand it's 90 days max that you can stay in Cyprus without applying for a resident status (for EU citizens). What happens after 90 days? Can we just leave the country for a few days and once we come back the time-period starts counting from new? Or is it 90 days within every 6 months? 

My son starts school in Cyprus in September, but for tax purposes we would like to stay registered in Holland until the new year, and then apply for resident status in Cyprus starting from 2012 - it is possible?


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

It used to be 6 months before you needed to apply for residential status. Even if you are a resident there is a part on the tax form to show what you have paid in taxes elsewhere. 

I suspect you need to some tax advice from a pro rather than us lot of gossips.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

You don't have to leave the country after 90 days and I believe that you can pay you taxes in your home country for the rest of the present tax year but an accountant would be the best person to advise you on those matters.


----------

